# Just got my HSS1332 from service and bucket extender



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys, it's that time again, I had purchase the bucket extender last year and I just got it installed, with new under warranty chute installed. Looks awesome, now I need 2 feet of snow!!..


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

Very Nice Big Motha


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Zero1 said:


> Hi guys, it's that time again, I had purchase the bucket extender last year and I just got it installed, with new under warranty chute installed. Looks awesome, now I need 2 feet of snow!!..



Very nice machine love that bucket extension


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The chute should work very well now. I would use some Turtle Paste Wax or Fluid Film to slick up the chute and spout and let the wax or fluid film dry before adding more coats of wax or fluid film as it will only help you with killing the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS and feeding the moat monsters with the remains of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the remains to the moat monsters.

You can also use the Fluid Film to condition the rubber tracks in the off season to keep the rubber pliable and reduce cracking as well. You could always put the tracks and the V belts in a garbage bag in the off season to reduce the potential ozone damage to the tracks.


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

leonz said:


> The chute should work very well now. I would use some Turtle Paste Wax or Fluid Film to slick up the chute and spout and let the wax or fluid film dry before adding more coats of wax or fluid film as it will only help you with killing the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS and feeding the moat monsters with the remains of the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the remains to the moat monsters.
> 
> You can also use the Fluid Film to condition the rubber tracks in the off season to keep the rubber pliable and reduce cracking as well. You could always put the tracks and the V belts in a garbage bag in the off season to reduce the potential ozone damage to the tracks.


Thank you for this, I will try it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you must be the guy who won the Mega Millions.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Zero1 said:


> Hi guys, it's that time again, I had purchase the bucket extender last year and I just got it installed, with new under warranty chute installed. Looks awesome, now I need 2 feet of snow!!..


Did you have the work done at Robinson’s? I ask because while I was there the other day there was a 1332 there with the chute mod done and a new bucket extender installed.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I didnt know honda offered a bucket extender. Whats the new height with the extension ?


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you must be the guy who won the Mega Millions.


If I was, I wouldn't own a snowblower


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

northeast said:


> Did you have the work done at Robinson’s? I ask because while I was there the other day there was a 1332 there with the chute mod done and a new bucket extender installed.


What a small world, yes I did have it done by Robinson's, super nice guys!


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mountain Man said:


> I didnt know honda offered a bucket extender. Whats the new height with the extension ?


If I remember, 21.7" is the height without the extender, I would add another 7" to 8" to that.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes he is! He just sold me a third machine and I could not be happier with the services he has provided me with.


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

Zero1 said:


> If I remember, 21.7" is the height without the extender, I would add another 7" to 8" to that.


 @Zero1

Have you used this at night? how bad does the light reflect back at you/ obscure the light in front of you from the LED?

I do a lot of snow blowing at night, can you take a picture at night to show what the light output looks like with the extender on?


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great! Is there a Honda part number for this extender?

Mike


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

mikeinri said:


> Looks great! Is there a Honda part number for this extender?
> 
> Mike


I bought it from Tony who is on the forum also.. Bucket Extender Link


----------



## Zero1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have not used it at night with the bucket extender yet, if I do, I will post pictures..



LittleBill said:


> @Zero1
> 
> Have you used this at night? how bad does the light reflect back at you/ obscure the light in front of you from the LED?
> 
> I do a lot of snow blowing at night, can you take a picture at night to show what the light output looks like with the extender on?


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

if you can take a picture when you do or your bored. it would be great. i really want the extension. but im highly concerned its going to reflect back at you/ make the light useless.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Zero1 said:


> I bought it from Tony who is on the forum also.. Bucket Extender Link


Gotcha, thanks!

Mike


----------

